

Ballmer says Microsoft's "hardcore" about tablets - bensummers
http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/359395/ballmer-says-microsofts-hardcore-about-tablets

======
protomyth
If a customer has to install a anti-virus program on your tablet, you can
forget about being in the same market as Apple's iPad or HP's future WebOS
tablet.

